# Short throw shifter in chicago area



## zomowiec (Jan 26, 2007)

Does anybody from chicago area has gmm, b&m or Lss Shifter, I live in schaumburg and i really don't know which shifter to buy i know that people say [email protected] is crap but i really have to see it, I have [email protected] on my camaro for over 6 years and i love it, Just trying to met up with somebody that has any of these and feel how they are, (Dont worry i don't want to drive your car just feel how short the shifts are)


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Got a LSS w/Hurst pistol grip if u wanna check it out, saving my pennies for the GMM w/LSS and Hurst pistol grip:willy:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I have had my B&M for about 5 months and it's been good to me. If I had more cash I would go with the GMM definitly. If you go with the B&M PM me or b_abetterperson for some info.


----------



## jed.only (Apr 21, 2007)

i have an Orssom shifter and ill be getting the LSS this week.

the orssom is awesome, i cant imagine spending 300+ for a GMM, as i spent half on mine, but i bet the GMM is nice.


the orssom will be fine for me, shift throws are about half of the stock length. i imagine with a LSS it will be like a Lotus.


----------

